# F&D F 6000 or Logitech Z506



## shreeku (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, guyz i am confused can you please tell which 5.1 speaker should i buy F&D F 6000 or Logitech Z506.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 11, 2012)

Even I want to know which one is better among the two


----------



## Jackell (Aug 11, 2012)

Just purchased z506 and they are rocking guyz!!!

Got it for 4950/- at local market, sound doesn't disturb at full lvl... I am njoyinh HD movies and games alot in 2-3 days


----------



## rider (Aug 11, 2012)

*Logitech Z506* any day.
I used F&D F6000 it is a piece of crap, don't waste money on that.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 11, 2012)

^^^
GHORMANAS told me that F6000 is pretty good.
Anyways thanks for telling


----------



## onlysiddh (Nov 2, 2012)

Who told you F&D F6000 is "a piece of crap"..?? F6000 is better than Z506 in many ways.... if you are having low budget then its ok.... but for budget dont compromise with quality.... 


rider said:


> *Logitech Z506* any day.
> I used F&D F6000 it is a piece of crap, don't waste money on that.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

F&D and Sony are crap,utter crap. Feed it some tough bassline they will curl up and die. Even tracks from Beat Dominator kills them, they are that crap, forget about soundstaging a  Jazz Quartet with a Cello.

In this case get the Logitech Z506.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2012)

^^Logitech Z506 cannot handle those tracks either..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 5, 2012)

^^
It does better than them mate,anyday. It has much better panning across the channels and bass is pretty controlled at that price range. It dosnt over try and do something it cant like the Sony does or that F&D does.


----------

